# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة سباق الدراجات النارية Speedway GP 2011 v1.0

## AMR@RAMZI

*  
Speedway GP 2011 v1.0*  Requirements: 2.1 or higher
 Operating System: Android
 Overview: Experience the breakneck adrenaline rush of hitting the dirt track at 80MPH       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c...ye3YWT76Aw</a>
The  official Speedway GP 2011 game delivers all the action, excitement and  death-defying thrills of speedway motorcycle racing! Experience the  breakneck adrenaline rush of hitting the dirt track at 80-MPH - with no  brakes! - in the Android Market’s premier motorbike racing title. 
Speedway takes place on oval dirt tracks, with riders reaching up  to 80-miles per hour on the straights, and then power-sliding into the  corners at full speed; and all with no brakes. The single-gear  motorbikes are fuelled by methanol, providing a significantly more  explosive compression ratio than standard fuels, and resulting in  dangerously high speeds with very little in the way of safety measures. 
Speedway GP 2011 brings all this adrenaline-fuelled excitement to  your Android device with beautifully detailed 3D visuals and  exhilarating realism. Race around 11 different real-life stadiums as you  step into the intrepid boots of 15 actual speedway superstars in the  most daring, dangerous and dynamic motorcycle racing game on the Android  Market. 
Speedway GP 2011: No brakes, no gear, no fear! 
FEATURES
 - Official mobile game of the Speedway Grand Prix Series
 - Breakneck motorcycle racing action, unrivalled on the Android Market.
 - 11 realistic real-world stadiums to race around as you compete for the Speedway Grand Prix Title.
 - 15 real-life speedway riders to play and compete against.
 - Includes full season results and statistics.
 - Detailed, lifelike high-speed 3D visuals.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## medismail

Best regards for zall

----------


## khodary

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ridouan

شكرا برنامج مفيد

----------

